# My youngest coming to terms



## greatgal (8 mo ago)

My youngest daughter has come to terms about something.She is 14 and has pituitary dwarfism.I noticed it when she was 6 years old,slow growth and got it checked out seeing her pediatrician.Was referred to a specialist and got the answers.Looked at me and said she has pituiritary dwarfism.It made sense for me why the slow growth was happening.Age 10,asked me why she was not the size of her classmates.We sat down and explained to her that she has pituitary dwarfism and listened very well.I even told her I still love her no matter what.She took this in well and has not let this hold her back.I even seen she has met great friends that accept her in.Told them about it.At 3' 11",she gets around very well with a positive attitude.Her dad even encourages and still loves her too.We have watched a show together called I am Shauna Rae.It made her realize she is not alone on this,her dad and I are proud of her for that


----------

